# Check this weird two mouth piranha F.S. on EBAY



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Guys check this out it has to be really cool to watch it eat and it must be one of a kind ive never seen or heard of one.









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## 209 srt (Jan 4, 2008)

wow crazy deform....


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

it is photoshoped you can tell if you look real close on the bottom pectorol fin


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

starbury said:


> it is photoshoped you can tell if you look real close on the bottom pectorol fin


That means this ebayer is a scammer


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

J-Lo said:


> it is photoshoped you can tell if you look real close on the bottom pectorol fin


That means this ebayer is a scammer








[/quote]

yea i think so you look and see that this is the first thing they have soldor trying to sell


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

shiping prices are right on. Guy says he owns a pet sho[ or something. I sent him a Q via Ebay requesting legitimate verification somehow. Maybe it is just a flesh mass???? Hell, if it has 2 mouths, I'd buy it....lol


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

J-Lo said:


> it is photoshoped you can tell if you look real close on the bottom pectorol fin


That means this ebayer is a scammer








[/quote]

Wow thats new......


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

expensive considering its a injury rather than a mutation


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is interesting. I wonder what Frank would have to think about this (e.g. possible)?


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Can anyone post the picture i cant go on ebay in work haha, 2 mouth piranha? That is my sort of fish haha.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> Can anyone post the picture i cant go on ebay in work haha, 2 mouth piranha? That is my sort of fish haha.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I dont think that has been photo shopped? could be wrong. But tell me do both mouths open?

Even if this is an injury/mutation i wouldnt give a damn if "both" mouths were lined with teeth what is the difference haha.

How much is the fish and were about is it?

P.s thanks jmax


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i can definately see the pros AND cons of having a girl with two mouths.








thats crazy though, looks like a double chin, not a double mouth. or some sorta growth.
or photoshopped, but i dunno.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Some one close should pick this mutant up and save on shipping i would. This is more rarer than a 16'' rhom 1 of a kind


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyways.......I asked him about it last night. Told him everyone thought it was photoshoped. His reply was................................................



> good morning; let me try to set the record straight here for you. i've had this fish in my possession for 1 to 1 1/2 years. when i received the fish, it was 1/2" long. we discovered it in a group of red belly babies. the fish appears to me to have two mouths. am not into photo-scams, there would be nothing to gain from it. when you look at it head on, it definitely looks like two formed mouths. he can work both of them, but i have only seen him eat with the top mouth. i believe it is extremely rare as i've stated in the description. been keeping fish for 45 years, and have expertise as well. have not had the fish xrayed, but a well-known author on marine fish and marine animals has actually seen and photographed this fish. i believe it is as rare as an albino aligator and if you do the research they sell for $5000.00 and up. this fish is listed at $100.00. feel free to come look at him in person.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Anyways.......I asked him about it last night. Told him everyone thought it was photoshoped. His reply was................................................
> 
> 
> 
> > good morning; let me try to set the record straight here for you. i've had this fish in my possession for 1 to 1 1/2 years. when i received the fish, it was 1/2" long. we discovered it in a group of red belly babies. the fish appears to me to have two mouths. am not into photo-scams, there would be nothing to gain from it. when you look at it head on, it definitely looks like two formed mouths. he can work both of them, but i have only seen him eat with the top mouth. i believe it is extremely rare as i've stated in the description. been keeping fish for 45 years, and have expertise as well. have not had the fish xrayed, but a well-known author on marine fish and marine animals has actually seen and photographed this fish. i believe it is as rare as an albino aligator and if you do the research they sell for $5000.00 and up. this fish is listed at $100.00. feel free to come look at him in person.


ask him to post some pics of it head on and what not cause one pic of a fish like that makes people think it's a fake cause it's easier to doctor one photo instead of 4 or 5. and if he does i guess he really does have a pretty rare fish


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Anyways.......I asked him about it last night. Told him everyone thought it was photoshoped. His reply was................................................
> 
> 
> 
> > good morning; let me try to set the record straight here for you. i've had this fish in my possession for 1 to 1 1/2 years. when i received the fish, it was 1/2" long. we discovered it in a group of red belly babies. the fish appears to me to have two mouths. am not into photo-scams, there would be nothing to gain from it. when you look at it head on, it definitely looks like two formed mouths. he can work both of them, but i have only seen him eat with the top mouth. i believe it is extremely rare as i've stated in the description. been keeping fish for 45 years, and have expertise as well. have not had the fish xrayed, but a well-known author on marine fish and marine animals has actually seen and photographed this fish. i believe it is as rare as an albino aligator and if you do the research they sell for $5000.00 and up. this fish is listed at $100.00. feel free to come look at him in person.


Damn this is tempting only if shipping was cheaper id be all over this. Could you imagine growing this guy out to 13'' know that would be a monster


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I love how the question to him was qualified....A LOT of experience with all 4 species of pygocentrus. Looks like Leasure has put it upon himself to rewrite the books.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just a comment on the oddball. The odds are the fish won't live long. Most die within the first 10 years (5 years is average). It will need an aquarium by itself or the other "normal" reds will eat it.

PS: I'm speaking solely from experience in keeping oddball piranha.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I love how the question to him was qualified....A LOT of experience with all 4 species of pygocentrus. Looks like Leasure has put it upon himself to rewrite the books.


Jesus christ you are always riding my ass Jeff. I only told him that, (tried to make myself sound important/informed) and let him know I wasn't just some punk kid who knows nothing of the species. Try to intimidate the real answer out of him......how the f*ck did you even see the question? Did he post it up on ebay or somethin'?.....lol I also told he he was creating quite a stir on the net.....lol.

I asked for more pics or a vid. Hasn't goten any up yet. Most likely jsut a flesh mass or photoshop

From now on, I rewrite the books boys!....lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> I love how the question to him was qualified....A LOT of experience with all 4 species of pygocentrus. Looks like Leasure has put it upon himself to rewrite the books.


Jesus christ you are always riding my ass Jeff. I only told him that, (tried to make myself sound important/informed) and let him know I wasn't just some punk kid who knows nothing of the species. Try to intimidate the real answer out of him......how the f*ck did you even see the question? Did he post it up on ebay or somethin'?.....lol I also told he he was creating quite a stir on the net.....lol.

I asked for more pics or a vid. Hasn't goten any up yet. Most likely jsut a flesh mass or photoshop

From now on, I rewrite the books boys!....lol
[/quote]
I know what you were trying to do...I just found it funny that you said there are 4 species of pygocentrus...when there are only 3. Species is a scientific classification...so although you might not agree with it...it is what it is.

Oh...and yes he did post the question up on the ad.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Well according to George Fear, he wants to name the 4th species Pygocentrus frankii.









Sounds good to me.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh my god.....lol. I just now noticed I said that. Thanks for pointing that one out......lol

I agree with it, I agree.......we have been over this a thousand times. You know where I stand. Differant, but the same.

I really do enjoy you guys. You keep a constant smile on my face while I'm on here. Gotta keep eachother on thier toes....lol


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Nick g said:


> i can definately see the pros AND cons of having a girl with two mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see what a girl could do with two mouths. if shes sucking your c*ck wtf else is she going to be doing? eating your asshole?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What.....you've never had your asshole licked?....lol


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

wow is that ever fake. if you zoom in enough this is what you see...









Its like a straight line where the color changes


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Can someone request a head on shot?

Its still weird as hell if you ask me but i wouldnt pay $100 dollars for it. And he classes this in the same league as an albino alligator haha!

I wonder if both mouths have teeth?, because who would want a pygo with 2 mouths if one was razor sharp and underneath was the mouth of a goldfish.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> Can someone request a head on shot?
> 
> Its still weird as hell if you ask me but i wouldnt pay $100 dollars for it. And he classes this in the same league as an albino alligator haha!
> 
> I wonder if both mouths have teeth?, because who would want a pygo with 2 mouths if one was razor sharp and underneath was the mouth of a goldfish.


I would pay $100 for any thing with two mounths or heads. Its the shipping cost that i won't pay


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like a tumor under his chin. I also want to see a head on shot. I doubt theres even a whole where the supposed bottom mouth is.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Any body close should check it out and take some pics


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

goldlake said:


> i can definately see the pros AND cons of having a girl with two mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see what a girl could do with two mouths. if shes sucking your c*ck wtf else is she going to be doing? eating your asshole?
[/quote]
i dunno, as this isnt the lounge, im just going to say use use ur imagination, but i def think the bad outweighs the possible good.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nevermind said:


> wow is that ever fake. if you zoom in enough this is what you see...
> 
> View attachment 161914
> 
> ...


I totally agree that it looks fake as hell.
I'd bet my left nut on it.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I don't know if I would go as far to bet my left nut. It would be pretty neat if it was real. What is he charging for shipping, I live in Canada and that is not an option on there.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Personally I think hes full of sh*t because of his answer to Leisures question and not the pics itself. He claims that a "well-known author" looked and photographed this fish. Who is this author? Why hasnt there been any exposure of the fish yet? If this guy was an expert and avid fish keeper then why wouldnt he want to keep it for his personal collection, something noone has. Plus its only one shot of the fish one of the whole thing and the same shot zoomed in. Plus he has no feedback whatsoever.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

That dude and listing has "SCAMMER" written all over him and his ad.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

FAKE AS F*CK


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

I TOTALY AGREE WITH 8o8P, IF I HAD THAT DOUBLE MOUTHED PIRANHA, I WOULDN'T SELL IT,,.. ILL' KEEP IT AS MY TROPHY,... IF YOU WERE IN HIS SHOES, WOULD YOU SELL IT?? WOULD YOU?? WOULD YOU??? I MEAN,... WHY WOULD I SELL IT IF I COULD BE FAMOUS WITH THAT FISH,,... THERE'S ALSO A CHANCE THAT IF YOU BREED ONE OF THIS, IT'S BABIES MIGHT ALSO HAVE SOME DEFORMITIES,.... LIKE PASSING IT'S GENES TO THE BABIES,....


----------



## Splooge (Jul 2, 2007)

sepiroth18 said:


> I TOTALY AGREE WITH 8o8P, IF I HAD THAT DOUBLE MOUTHED PIRANHA, I WOULDN'T SELL IT,,.. ILL' KEEP IT AS MY TROPHY,... IF YOU WERE IN HIS SHOES, WOULD YOU SELL IT?? WOULD YOU?? WOULD YOU??? I MEAN,... WHY WOULD I SELL IT IF I COULD BE FAMOUS WITH THAT FISH,,... THERE'S ALSO A CHANCE THAT IF YOU BREED ONE OF THIS, IT'S BABIES MIGHT ALSO HAVE SOME DEFORMITIES,.... LIKE PASSING IT'S GENES TO THE BABIES,....


wow, strong CAPS


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Rick james said:


> I don't know if I would go as far to bet my left nut. It would be pretty neat if it was real. What is he charging for shipping, I live in Canada and that is not an option on there.


If the bet against my left nut were of proper value, I'd bet it in a heartbeat on this one.

1.) Claims there's a well known author, but doesn't name him.

2.) Produces one photograph, where's the video?

3.) The photo that he does provide shows double gill plate... it's not even a very good photoshop if ya ask me...

4.) It would be getting much more publicity by now than just a cheesy ad on EBAY.

Fake, fake, fake.

Did I mention that it's fake?

p.s. It's fake!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I don't know if I would go as far to bet my left nut. It would be pretty neat if it was real. What is he charging for shipping, I live in Canada and that is not an option on there.
> 
> If the bet against my left nut were of proper value, I'd bet it in a heartbeat on this one.
> 
> ...


p.s. It's fake!
[/quote]

there is a video on youtube
http:/www.youtube.com/elijadad


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

i guess he is telling the truth


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

starbury said:


> i guess he is telling the truth












Why would anyone want this fish? Is it that big a deal? I think some people are making this out to be more then it is....personally....I would rather have a rare species then a deformed fish.....

Oh...and it looks like someone is going to be the newest member of the one nut club


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Oh...and it looks like someone is going to be the newest member of the one nut club


Oh goody, I have company now.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol you guys are hilarious.
I would rather have a rare piranha than a deformed one but if it needed a home I would take it home.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i guess he is telling the truth












Why would anyone want this fish? Is it that big a deal? I think some people are making this out to be more then it is....personally....I would rather have a rare species then a deformed fish.....

Oh...and it looks like someone is going to be the newest member of the one nut club








[/quote]

yea i dont see the big deal i was the one who said it was fake to begin with but this vid proves me wrong. and what does that mean ^^^^


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

starbury said:


> I totally agree that it looks fake as hell.
> I'd bet my left nut on it.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah but can he eat thru both mouths


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I still think it looks like a tumor or a growth of some kind. It looks vaguely like a mouth, but I doubt it is.

But anything is possible, so I'm not puting a nut on it.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> I still think it looks like a tumor or a growth of some kind. It looks vaguely like a mouth, but I doubt it is.
> 
> But anything is possible, so I'm not puting a nut on it.


tumor agreed


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

well i guess i have to start eating my words,.. hehehe,.. still wondrin why he wants to sell that beautifull fish,... i mean that's a one of a kind,... a rare one,...


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

HAHAHA!!

I am made up that everyone has seen that video because it goes to show one thing.....

Everyone on this site thinks that they are always right!!, and they argue between each other but the fact of the matter is everything is possible to a certain degree, and you should always have that attitude.

If this fish was in england i would buy it!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh...and it looks like someone is going to be the newest member of the one nut club


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

you guys are so quick to point fingers. calling it fake, yet you didn't even READ the ad itself. if you read it you'd see there is 2 links to the video... lol opps.

i'd rather buy a manny or a elong than a deformed red though.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Opps? There's an oops on that...j/p, vinizuh, I feel ya on this one.

As for the auction itself, it would be pretty cool if it is true, but I've been seeing even cooler mutations on some of the Google banner ads...I'm all for a two-headed turtle if it's healthy.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

slow down young pup....the only reason those vids were linked to was because I asked. And nobody assumed anything, or pointed fingers. We mearly asked to show proof. Thats like getting an interview to be a porn star, and telling them you have a 16" c*ck...and expecting them not to ask to see a picture to prove it! It's hard to belive, therefore, most normal logical human beings want proof brfore the purchase.

Besides....it's not an actual WORKING MOUTH.....so who was* right *and who was *wrong*?????


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

I've seen this fish in person close to a year ago, it looked like some sort of growth on it's neck that resembled a second mouth to me. Just my opinion


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

wow someone baught it


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

That video doesnt prove anything IMO. I didnt see it up close, didnt see it move, couldnt even tell if it was a mouth or not. All it looks like is a growth under his lip.


----------

